# Fab day today



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Had a great day today- went to a personal development workshop this morning. I nearly didn't go as I was nervous, worried no one would like me, or that everyone else was just fine and I was the only one screwed up. I made myself go as being scared is no longer a good enough reason not to do something. I've been avoiding so much for so long, I need to take a action and stop over thinking. Anyway it was just fab, a real friendly group and I learned some useful tools and techniques to help myself. If ever you have a chance to do NLP, I would definitely say go for it. Sorry of this is the wrong place for this, I just wante to share it. I'm on antidepressants and waiting for a counselling appt -it hasnt been easy for me. The more I do for myself, the better I feel.


----------

